
Tim Ferriss practices low information diet by subscribing Hacker Monthly - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/the-3-periodicals-tim-ferriss-subscribes
======
petercooper
I'm a HN addict, of course, but I can give a big thumbs up to Hacker Monthly.
It's a great piece of work and well worth subscribing to if you want a digest
of the best of HN.

(I just realized I conflated two things in my initial response. Hacker Monthly
is great, of course, but I was also thinking of Hacker Newsletter -
<http://www.hackernewsletter.com/> \- which is an e-mail digest of the best
links from HN :-) Perhaps Hacker Monthly + Hacker Newsletter are the perfect
pairing to get as much from Hacker News as possible without actually visiting
it daily ;-))

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks Peter. I'm a HN addict too. But now, I can say it's part of my job :)

